# New 40 Breeder



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

After I hosted the meeting in May I took the leftover clippings, plus a few I ordered and used wood from Richard to build this.
They say Rome wasn't built in a day, but one of my students and I built this the last day of school. Unfortunately, I wasn't in town over the summer, so I left instructions with this student to drive to the school every week during summer school hours to perform a water change and check parameters.
I came home a week ago to "our baby."
She has before photos with shots of weekly timeframes. 
Thanks for the tips from the pros during the meeting. After two and half months it looking good.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks great! Would your student come to do maintenance on my tanks, LOL?


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm afraid I'm going to horde her. I'm going to buy her a tank for graduation this year.


----------



## irishspy (Feb 7, 2003)

That is a seriously nice job on that tank. Your student is welcome to come by and maintain mine, anytime. :hail:


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe we could extend an invitation to this student to come to a meeting and possibly have a demonstration? &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

She really didn't have to do a lot. The initial planting was with really small cuttings, so no trimming was required. Water changes was practically all she needed to do.


----------



## Pope (Jan 30, 2016)

I got a photo from her. This was 9 days after we initially planted the tank.


----------

